# My "other" hobby- wargames



## Mainly28s (May 6, 2022)

As I don't have anything suitable for the Pacific GB, I thought I'd show something from my "other" hobby- wargaming.
My username refers to the scale I prefer to work in, commonly called 28mm. The figures are usually 28mm from foot to eye (I know, a weird hangover from another time), and vehicles tend to be 1:56, with some preferring 1:48th. This, of course, ties in to my choice of scale for the aircraft I build.

My current choices are Bolt Action for WW2, focussing on the war in Italy:
This is a section of the Hermann Goering Division in Italy, around 1943. The figures are multi-part plastic figures, while the vehicles are resin.





This represents elements of the South African 6th Division, again multi-part plastic figures with resin vehicles.




I also have a US, another German Heer group and several more that are WIP.


I also collect Dark Ages for three rule-sets (Open Combat for skirmishes) and either Hail Casar or Warhammer Ancient Battles for larger-scale conflicts. The figures tend to be interchangeable, with sabot bases to allow use for whichever of the rules are being use that day. The figures tend to be either pewter, or (as these below are) multi-part plastic figures.
These are a small skirmish group of 8 Normans:









This is a full-scale Viking army (167 figures) which will all be finished to a similar standard as the Normans above. They are multi-based for ease of movement, but have quite a few singles which are also suitable for my skirmish games:




I plan to finish these in a relatively short time-frame, and will hopefully have these done in time for the start of the next aircraft GB.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like Like:
5 | Creative Creative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (May 22, 2022)

So beautiful!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 22, 2022)

those are great.

i have a good friend in California who does warhammer and war hammer 4000 figures and vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (May 23, 2022)

rochie said:


> those are great.
> 
> i have a good friend in California who does warhammer and war hammer 4000 figures and vehicles


The amount of work that goes into some of those is insane- too much for me. I haven't looked at fantasy or sci-fi in about 15 years- I only do historicals now.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (May 23, 2022)

Mainly28s said:


> The amount of work that goes into some of those is insane- too much for me. I haven't looked at fantasy or sci-fi in about 15 years- I only do historicals now.


Yeah, he's a talented bugger too so some of his stuff is incredible, I'll try find some pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2022)




----------



## rochie (May 24, 2022)

Mainly28s

Told you he was a talented bugger

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Greg Boeser (May 24, 2022)

I'm working on a 10mm Late Roman army for Warmaster. They are the companion army for my Visigoths. But I am _not _a talented bugger. Slow and sloppy is my painting style. Just got a shipment of shield transfers from thebaggagetrain.com so now I have no excuse to finish the legions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 30, 2022)

Late Roman mounted finished.
General, leader, two units of mounted skirmishers, two units of heavy cavalry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (May 30, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> Late Roman mounted finished.
> General, leader, two units of mounted skirmishers, two units of heavy cavalry.
> View attachment 671402
> View attachment 671403
> View attachment 671404


Very nice- not sloppy at all.
I gave up on 10mm, then 15mm because I can't see them well enough!


----------



## Greg Boeser (May 30, 2022)

Mainly28s said:


> Very nice- not sloppy at all.
> I gave up on 10mm, then 15mm because I can't see them well enough!


That's the beauty of it. No one else can either! 😉


----------



## WARSPITER (May 30, 2022)

Greg Boeser said:


> I'm working on a 10mm Late Roman army for Warmaster. They are the companion army for my Visigoths. But I am _not _a talented bugger. Slow and sloppy is my painting style. Just got a shipment of shield transfers from thebaggagetrain.com so now I have no excuse to finish the legions.


Considering the scale and the detail you usually get that is a really good result.


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 4, 2022)

So, #mainly28s, it's been over a month and no updates. What gives?


----------



## Mainly28s (Jul 4, 2022)

Real life got in the way- I am a carer for my father, and he's had a few setbacks recently, leaving me with less time for hobbies.

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## WARSPITER (Jul 4, 2022)

Mainly28s said:


> Real life got in the way- I am a carer for my father, and he's had a few setbacks recently, leaving me with less time for hobbies.


Sorry to hear that. I hope everything is going ok.

This is a very interesting thread to me as wargaming goes hand in hand with modelling. Generally I like my historical gaming models to be
reasonably close to the real thing. Later efforts are better than the ones from 40 years ago so I must have learnt something.

These kind of things help to keep me inspired so thanks to all contributors so far.

As an aside I have tried to do some 1/35th scale models due to smaller scales being harder on my eyes. Gaming scale for me is mostly 1/72.

1/35th is a bit frustrating as far as figure groups go due to the different sizes of 1/35th from different manufacturers.






Here is an example. The two large figures at either end are Dragon. Second from the left Italeri. Third from left Tamiya.

The two German helmets at the bottom are both 1/35th and both from different manufacturers and are significantly different in size.

Size difference in the smaller scales can be noticeable but not as glaring. For those looking to make a 1/35th diorama vehicles tend to be
close but it is advisable to check figure sizes before you invest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Jul 4, 2022)

Mainly28s said:


> Real life got in the way- I am a carer for my father, and he's had a few setbacks recently, leaving me with less time for hobbies.


I know how that goes. We hosted my mother-in-law for eight months after a bad fall two years ago. Now my sister-in-law has moved back home to keep an eye on her.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 4, 2022)

After hurricane Katrina when mail delivery began again, I asked the mailman how he did during the storm. He said fine because he had moved several years before from St. Bernard Parish (just below New Orleans) to rural Mississippi mostly to get away from his family. In that area near New Orleans most families live close and everyone knows every one's neighbors/family. He told me then, he had his brothers, sisters, their families, and parents living with him in Mississippi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mainly28s (Aug 11, 2022)

So I got a little distracted by a small FJ force.

Bear in mind, these are 28mm tall in real life, so the photos are somewhat unforgiving. They are also a little lossy, which they are not in real life- I guess the flash did that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## rochie (Aug 12, 2022)

those are great !


----------



## ARTESH (Aug 12, 2022)

Those FJ figures remembered me of the "Close Combat" game series... Have you ever played any of them?






Close Combat (series) - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------

